# HELP, new group seal keeps falling out



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

Gaggia Classic

As the title says, I put a new group seal in the other day as the one I had was getting worn. However, the new one keeps falling out after I remove the PF nearly every time.

@gaggiamanualservice.comI read on an old thread you said that if the seal has a bevel around one edge it is a harder compound (commercial) could this be the reason? as it does have a bevel on one edge.

Should I persevere or just buy a new group seal?

The seal I am trying came with the machine when I bought it so could be of some age.

Or any other thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

I've changed many seals and the likely reason it falls out is that it isn't fitted correctly. It needs to go in square and then you can use the portafilter to force it upwards by tightening as much as possible (without forcing it in a stupid way obviously). Alternatively, the seal could be old and lost some essential elasticity needed to keep it in place. I'd buy a new one if the first option doesn't work.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Condyk said:


> I've changed many seals and the likely reason it falls out is that it isn't fitted correctly. It needs to go in square and then you can use the portafilter to force it upwards by tightening as much as possible (without forcing it in a stupid way obviously). Alternatively, the seal could be old and lost some essential elasticity needed to keep it in place. I'd buy a new one if the first option doesn't work.


I think you maybe right about the elasticity as It feels tight and I have forced it up with the PF that locks at nearly 6, then when I pull a shot the seal falls out with the PF.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Just an afterthought to add to the above.

Are there any changes made in the group by model years, as you mentioned a bevel on one ring. My ler made a change in size from the bevel being a NEWER year vs the non beveled seal for the older. Big difference in size.

Good luck


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

NB Bevelled side goes in first.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There are very small differences in the sizes of the gaskets, 8mm and 8.5mm, I would guess you just bought the wrong one (very easily done, i have had too big gaskets multiple times)


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Dylan said:


> There are very small differences in the sizes of the gaskets, 8mm and 8.5mm, I would guess you just bought the wrong one (very easily done, i have had too big gaskets multiple times)


I have just measured it , it is 8.94mm so the wrong size. do I need a 8mm or a 8.5mm?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just realised I'm talking about e61 and you are talking about a classic, I would assume all gaggia classic gaskets should be the same so what I said above is likely of no help.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

E61 seals are not compatible with Gaggia seals.

The seal depth is not related to seal diameters (inner/outer).

Unless your group head is extremely worn, then an 8.0 or 8.5mm seal will fit. On newer machines an 8.0mm seal + card or rubber shim may give a better fit.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

what size seal have you purchased


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

I haven't purchased a new one, the one I tried came as a spare when I bought the machine about a year ago. It has an internal diameter of 57mm and external diameter of 71mm and is 8.9mm deep


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

From memory, the classic is usually an 8.5mm seal for depth. If you have 8.9 then it may be the completely wrong seal? The shower screen holder/ dispersion plate normally holds the seal in nicely with the edge just overlapping the seal a fraction.


----------

